

Happy API: Send text...see if it's happy or not. - daspecster
http://happy.elevenbasetwo.com/?text=I%20love%20hacker%20news!

======
daspecster
You can change the "text" variable in the browser. This is an API that you can
throw text at and try and detect the sentiment.

Examples:
[http://happy.elevenbasetwo.com/?text=I%20want%20to%20go%20ho...](http://happy.elevenbasetwo.com/?text=I%20want%20to%20go%20home).
[http://happy.elevenbasetwo.com/?text=You%20guys%20are%20amaz...](http://happy.elevenbasetwo.com/?text=You%20guys%20are%20amazing)!

<http://happy.elevenbasetwo.com/?text=bill%20gates>
<http://happy.elevenbasetwo.com/?text=linus%20torvalds>

------
daspecster
Haha...didn't know this would turn out so well...
<http://happy.elevenbasetwo.com/?text=paul%20graham>

